# Port St Lawrence



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

Can anybody fill me in on what was the subsequent career of Port St Lawrence was after her launch in May 1961. Thanking ypu in anticipation.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

PORT ST LAWRENCE	1961 – 1975	Commonwelth & Dominion Line/ Port line
MATANGI 1975 – 1982	Brocklebank
NORDAVE 1982 – 19	Armier Shipping Co Ltd Malta

Brocken up Gadani Beach 30 April 1983

There is a photo here
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo-609851-Matangi


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Also a whole load of them in the SN gallery like this one.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/167892


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

David 
Thanks for the photo link - in Brocks colours. 
Was 2nd Eng on her in 79/80 for several trips. Good times and a good ship. Re Dundalkie if you are checking - in after a crankcase inspection in Porte Allegre ( Brazil) the surveyor turned out to be a shipyard apprentice from Harlands . It was worth a short run ashore to sample the local brew. 
Rgds 
Uisdean Mor


----------



## Neil Scott (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,

My father was Chief Refridgeration Engineer on the Port St. Lawrence in the early 70's . His name was Norman Scott. I would love to hear from anyone who may have served with him!


----------



## Bunbury (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,
I served on the St Lawrence from 1963 -1965 as a steward, a two year trip. Anyone from that period?


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

That ship I saw twice, once in Bluff NZ first trip. Then I was in Durban
and saw the name underneath what was a Brocklabank ship, went on board, had a few beers with the crew, I was on a FOC vessel, been away 11 months so it was nice to speak English again.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## seahawk1946 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bunbury said:


> Hi,
> I served on the St Lawrence from 1963 -1965 as a steward, a two year trip. Anyone from that period?


I also served on the St Lawrence in 1963,joined the ship in Brisbane
for one trip as catering boy.I was in the 4 berth cabin.
Cheers John


----------



## jim miller (Dec 29, 2012)

Neil Scott said:


> Hi,
> 
> My father was Chief Refridgeration Engineer on the Port St. Lawrence in the early 70's . His name was Norman Scott. I would love to hear from anyone who may have served with him!


I served on this ship from 1970 to 1974 in the engine room I have a list of all engineers at the time I was on board I will look it out and let you know.


----------



## john.bowen261951 (3 mo ago)

jim miller said:


> I served on this ship from 1970 to 1974 in the engine room I have a list of all engineers at the time I was on board I will look it out and let you know.


Hi,I was a engineers boy,done 2 trips on her in 1967-68 I was on her when she sailed under Atlas line. Round trip New Zealand, Australia, Japan,Hong-Kong.


----------

